# Reach



## Matchstick (Jul 11, 2006)

i was just wondering how UFC measures a fighters reach? If Silvia's is 73 or somewhere around there, then i know one arm is not 73 inches long. so where are they measuring from and is it in Inch. or Cen. or what? Thanks...


----------



## cro.cop123 (Jul 11, 2006)

I thought that they did it kinda like a wingspan and the did the measure in inches. But I have no clue...


----------



## natboki (Jul 7, 2006)

they do it from your shoulders to your knuckles, assuming that both of your arms are the same. and it is in inches


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I thought it was knunkle to knuckle.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

natboki said:


> they do it from your shoulders to your knuckles, assuming that both of your arms are the same. and it is in inches


Then that would give him someone with a reach of 73 inches a 6 foot long arm :laugh: 

Knuckle to knuckle sounds about right....


----------

